# Ibores



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm fairly new to cheese-making but call it my new "hobby out of necessity". My neighbor talked me into a partnership in some dairy animals, with the understanding that we'd have a couple of cows and offset their lactations so that we'd most often be milking only one of them. However this year we had an overlap and wound up milking two for a period of 4-5 months. Add that to the two goats we milk and the result......gobs of milk. So I turned to cheese-making to use it up. Along with some fresh cheeses, I have made a bunch of aged cheeses, most of which are still in the cheese cave. However one of the earlier batches was ready to be cut into this week and with bated breath I did just that. To my surprise and relief it looks like....cheese 

This is a goat milk Ibores. The rind is formed by rubbing a paste of Smoked Spanish Paprika and Olive Oil into the surface. The instructions in the online recipe were a little vague after that and never said to reapply the paste. However as I monitored its aging, it appeared to absorb it, so I reapplied it twice during the aging period. The result is a lovely rind with a slight smoky flavor to it. The cheese has a lot of flavor and a slightly crumbly texture. 

All in all, we're calling this one a win.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

How kind you are Moboiku to share such an event...and with pictures! 

No doubt you are getting to be really good at creating cheese with all the practice you're getting. Makes me wish you were closer to me. It is so much better to buy cheese from someone like you than get it from a store.


----------



## Jersey/guernsey (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks really yummy  Just the thing with some nice fruit and a glass of iced tea for dinner when its hot.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks delicious! You aren't close to northern Indiana are you?


----------

